# Solved: Outlook Express error 0x800CCC0F



## woodhick (Apr 8, 2006)

I am unable to send email to a friend now that our server has changed. Keep getting this error message. 

Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection. Possible causes for this include server problems, network problems, or a long period of inactivity. Account: 'mail.hughes.net', Server: 'smtp.hughes.net', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10053, Error Number: 0x800CCC0F 

I am assuming that I need to make a change but have no idea what. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

check your settings for POP3 and SMTP


----------



## woodhick (Apr 8, 2006)

I checked the pop3 and smtp.  Nothing. Any further suggestions?


----------



## woodhick (Apr 8, 2006)

I discovered what the problem was. It did have something to do with the pop3 and smtp. Under servers, I checked 'My Server Requires Authentication'. Guess that was the problem because I can now send email to our friends once more.:up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: 
Would you now mark this thread solved - which you have the power to do from your first post.
goto 
Thread tools>
Tick - Mark Solved

Thanks :up:


----------

